# Are your displayed weapons securely mounted?



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

> Joshua Hershberger, 15, was sitting on the floor of his bedroom Monday night, bouncing a ball with his 9-year-old sister and 14-year-old brother when the ball bounced up and knocked a 29-inch (74-centimeter) sword off the wall, where it was displayed, the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office said.


Link to article.

This is one reason I don't mount any decorative swords at my home.

Comments?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Link to article.
> 
> This is one reason I don't mount any decorative swords at my home.
> 
> Comments?


 
I have lots of decorative swords mounted on the walls in my house, like my LOTR swords and some others.

I try not to throw balls at them when people are sitting underneath them, however.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2006)

I dont like the thought of someone breaking in and taking a weapon off the wall and using on me or someone else.  My swords are real, and are shut away out of sight in the closet behind a step ladder and a bunch of scuba gear.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> My swords are real, and are shut away out of sight in the closet behind a step ladder and a bunch of scuba gear.


 
Well, at least they are accessable if you need em...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Well, at least they are accessable if you need em...


 
Yeah, just you wait while I haul out the ladder and move some tanks and gear bags, i'll be right with ya...


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 7, 2006)

Couldnt imagine that mounted swords would be the most logical thing here in San Francisco..Unless you give them to someone that you really dont like and tell them they make great headboard pieces.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Couldnt imagine that mounted swords would be the most logical thing here in San Francisco..Unless you give them to someone that you really dont like and tell them they make great headboard pieces.



LOL. NO DOUBT.

Here's a FEW pieces in my collection that are hung...







I have more, on other walls.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> LOL. NO DOUBT.
> 
> Here's a FEW pieces in my collection that are hung...
> 
> ...


 
I'll trade you some decorative swords for that motorcycle.  

Genuine rhinestone, Franklin Mint certified decorative swords.

BTW, my parents brought back swords from Spain when we were little and one of them was always falling. Finally, we put it in a corner where it wouldn't hit anything if it fell.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I'll trade you some decorative swords for that motorcycle.
> 
> Genuine rhinestone, Franklin Mint certified decorative swords.
> 
> BTW, my parents brought back swords from Spain when we were little and one of them was always falling. Finally, we put it in a corner where it wouldn't hit anything if it fell.



You might have to fight the dealership since I traded that bike back in over the summer for a bigger one.  Oh, and that Axe on the left?  It slices thru a Hyundai like butter.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Mar 8, 2006)

lol....

Mine are regretably packed away because at this time I don't have room to display them.... .

Someday though I will be able too...and maybe I will have a motorcycle too. (My brother in law is into Harley big time and it just reaffirmed the fact that I want a bike...)


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2006)

If you're going to have decorative swords haning on the wall/mantle/bookshelves then they should at least be dull (blade) and the tip securely covered with a decorative (but unremovable) tip. 
If you're going to display REAL, sharp bladed swords then they need to be secured to the point that you'd need a power-tool (power screwdriver) to get them off the wall or at best behind (plexi) glass. 
_* Common sense*_ dictates this. Doesn't matter if you have children or not. It's just plain common sense that all weapons are so secured that they will not hurt anyone should they be accidently dislodged. Any museum curator will tell you this. Their weaponry isn't just secured against theft but also to prevent from hurting anyone. 
If you have swords that you may actually use against someone then yes they need to be secured to where only YOU (and/or significant other) can get to them. Treated like firearms. 
Having a nice bladed weapon may be cool. Being utterly and totally responsible with them is even cooler. :ultracool


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Link to article.
> 
> This is one reason I don't mount any decorative swords at my home.
> 
> Comments?


 
What a tragedy.

Something about that story sounds fishy to me. Could they have been _playing around _and used the ball as excuse? Whatever happened, it is a tragedy.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Something about that story sounds fishy to me. Could they have been _playing around _and used the ball as excuse?


That was my first thought, however weirder things have happened.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2006)

similar subject.  does anybody else have trouble keeping the teenage students from fiddling with weapons if nobody's looking?


----------

